# Teeth



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

"he went thata way..."


----------



## leftys4js (Nov 22, 2009)

nice photos


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool pics... I like pictures like this... here is one of my since deceased calvus.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Some mean looking teeth guys! Fogelhund those teeth are down right scary!

the best I could come up with is my leleupi, also long ago deceased.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Always liked this pic, a holding peacock with an "aliens"' snarl










C. borleyi









L. fuelleborni X red zebra hybrid


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Riceburner said:


>


This thing looks like a cow


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ I was going to say it looks like a horse, lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I was thinking horse too.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

NorthShore, MOAR PLEASE!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

ok not as good as north shores but here are a couple I have


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow  love it.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome pics!


----------



## Selik (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pic! But.....I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pics!


----------

